# chinese nymphs



## nebrakacinese (Oct 3, 2010)

hi ,as new to this hobby i am, i was wondering if it is possible to raise part of an hatch,of chinese in a 10 gallon aquarium?i have some friends willing to take the bulk of them.i have sheets of clear plastic to put on the tank to keep the fruitflies in,although i guess humidity might be a pboblem.iv'e cultured flies before as i used to raise bettas.i had the ooth sittin around awhile,before i learned they can start incubating.is this possible to do?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 3, 2010)

u mean just keep so many in there? sure, they die off really hard, so u be lucky to keep 10 alive.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 3, 2010)

Even with lots of food Chinese mantises are still highly cannibalistic so chances are you will loose a lot along the way. I know some members do dump an ooth in tanks though and let them stew till they end up with a smaller number of older nymphs. Eventually however you are going to need to start separating or you will find yourself with only one left.


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 7, 2010)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Even with lots of food Chinese mantises are still highly cannibalistic so chances are you will loose a lot along the way. I know some members do dump an ooth in tanks though and let them stew till they end up with a smaller number of older nymphs. Eventually however you are going to need to start separating or you will find yourself with only one left.


This is exactly how I ended up with one left out of my entire ootheca :blink:


----------



## nebrakacinese (Oct 13, 2010)

well i guess the best,i can do at thi point.Is buy alot of containers;cut up t-shirt and get some some cultures going since i have some small nymphs any how


----------

